# Fall Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/14/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today's trip was outstanding, from the weather to the fishing, everything went according to plan. With the water temperature in the high 70's to low 80's and a light southeast wind, wet wading was very comfortable. We cruised down the shoreline until we found huge rafts of mullet, jumping out and throwing our favorite top waters into these rafts of bait was the ticket. Solid trout lingered underneath just waiting for an easy target. From sun up to about 11am the top water bite was solid with many fish from 19-21" and one 4 pounder at 23". We found just a few reds following up the bait, but with the non stop trout action we didn't mind. This time of year always seems to amaze, when the water starts to cool off, the bite heats up. Looking forward to more great fall action ahead. Contact me today to reserve your fall fishing date.


----------

